# gun for squirrel hunting



## roscohunter (Apr 17, 2006)

do you think a lever action 22 would be good for squirrel hunting :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Any gun that will kill a squirrel is good for squirrel hunting.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

.50 BMG great for rabbits and squirrels !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

i like my TC .17 m2


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a Henry Lever Action, and it works great on squirrels. I haven't gotten to use it on rabbits yet, but this is a whole new year. You just have to try different brands of ammo until you find the most accurate for your particular gun.


----------

